# Night



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I can’t fall asleep someone help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't, we were all sleeping. 

I hate those nights.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can't, we were all sleeping.
> 
> I hate those nights.


I stay up until midnight


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well usually when I can't fall asleep it's cause I'm laughing and chatting with someone telling jokes.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well usually when I can't fall asleep it's cause I'm laughing and chatting with someone telling jokes.


I watch my phone until I fall asleep


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I watch my phone until I fall asleep


You watch your phone for what?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> You watch your phone for what?


Random stuff


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Random stuff


Ha, wow.


----------

